# Dye Sub printing on pink t-shirts



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

My question is 2 fold. 
1 - Can I transfer images with my dye sub printer and heat press on pink t-shirts or do they have to be white?

2 - Can anyone advise of anywhere inAustralia that I can source pink t shirts?

Cheers


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi
You can sublimate onto any colour you like as long as it is polyester , however your clours will not remain "normal" , red may not be red , blue may not be blue etc.... can get some cool effects , but probably not useful for photo printing and the like.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Mike!

You can print on pink poly shirts and most graphics will work really well.

However, as Andy said, you should be careful with photographs and don't expect exact colour matching for logos, as the t-shirt background colour will give it a bit of a pink tinge. 

Where in Australia are you?


----------



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

Take a look at this pdf. A really nice artical on sublimating on different color shirts.http://shop.printequipment.de/dest/img/customise/unternehmen/presseschau/2007_09_impressions.pdf


----------



## clubnick (Feb 18, 2009)

Most colored shirts being used for graphic tee production consist of 50/50 or 65% poly and 35% cotton for that somewhat faded, vintage look. An important factor lies within the heat press itself. Normally, the entire shirt must be pressed at once to avoid shifts in the color of the pre-colored shirt. If pressing a colored shirt with a small heat press (primarily in just the chest region) you will notice that many times more than not, the background pre-dyed color will shift to a lighter shade to the shape of the heat press. In order to successfully use colored shirts and if you are going up to XXL or larger, a 40"x60" or larger flat bed heat press is a must. If you want to evenly and successfully sublimate the front AND back of the shirt, it is most favorable to use a press with both top & bottom heat platens so it presses at at once (saving you time) and it also prevents one side from double cooking which would become lighter anyway. Hope this helps you!


----------



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the answers - all very helpful..

D.Evo - I am in Adelaide


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

While what Nick said might be true for blends, I don't experience any colour shifts when I work with pink Vapor shirts - which are 100% polyester, but look and feel like cotton. There is no difference in appearance whether I use a large format press and dye-sub the whole shirt or small format press. 

If you need to press the design on both front and back of the t-shirt, a teflon pillow between the layers will help when pressing one side at a time.


----------



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

D.Evo. said:


> While what Nick said might be true for blends, I don't experience any colour shifts when I work with pink Vapor shirts - which are 100% polyester, but look and feel like cotton. There is no difference in appearance whether I use a large format press and dye-sub the whole shirt or small format press.


Thanks very much Tania.. So I could print black text on a hot pink Vapour shirt on a 38 x 38 heat press with no problems?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

McReidy said:


> Thanks very much Tania.. So I could print black text on a hot pink Vapour shirt on a 38 x 38 heat press with no problems?


Yes you can. 

You can also print any other coloured graphics onto pink shirt - but the colours will look slightly different than on white background, as the inks are not opaque. I guess, it's a bit like looking at the world trough light-pink coloured glasses: you can still see yellows, blues and greens - only with warm, pink-ish hue.


----------



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.. I keep reading about using teflon sheets or pillows.. DO I need these? I intend to press on both front and back of the shirt and dont have any spares so I need to get it right the first time!!


----------



## viennadog99 (Aug 5, 2009)

We use vapor pink fitted t's for girls...

We even print our text in pink and they look great, make sure its slightly darker pink.


----------

